# Bladder Botox injection



## ms123 (Jun 28, 2009)

How is anyone coding a Botox injection in the bladder for incontinence? Thanks for any answers.


----------



## deynaw (Jul 7, 2009)

i am curious to the answer to this as well...i think we can use the J0585 with an admin code...but which one...my prac is uro and how they were billing it was with an unlisted code...which i dont agree with and trying to find a better way


----------



## Karyzmagirl (Jul 17, 2009)

Cpt *53899* ICD-9CM 99.29
*J0585 *Botulinum toxin type A, per unit 
Covered Diagnosis- 596.54,596.59,788.30-788.33 or 625.6

Injection of Botox via Cystoscopy into Bladder Muscle Wall.
Treatment for Neurogenic Bladder and Urinary incontinence. 



Botox to detrusor muscle….some additional links. Hope this helps

http://urologytimes.modernmedicine....tration/ArticleStandard/Article/detail/470538


https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/showthread.php?t=7331


http://health-information.advanceweb.com/Editorial/Content/Editorial.aspx?CC=98423


----------

